# A puff of black smoke :(



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Greetings,

My09 has only done 23k, however in the morning with the car only warm for around 5mins, when I floor it a puff of black smoke is emitted from my exhaust, its been recently serviced, perhaps unburnt fuel, residue ?, any ideas are welcomed


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

Is it mapped?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Sounds like a mapping issue or bad fueling


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

Sounds like it is still cold and is in enrichment. Avoid booting it until the oil is above 70c. 

If it does it then get it checked


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds like it is still cold and is in enrichment. Avoid booting it until the oil is above 70c.
> 
> If it does it then get it checked


+1 always warm it up before playtime


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

to be honest a puff of black smoke isnt a bad thing in a big power turbo car it shows the mixture is rich which helps with engine temps 

not uncommon to see when flooring it after cruising at all 

ifs its massive and over the top smoke then yes get the map checked but just a puff on initial acceleration would give me a feeling of comfort not worry


----------



## Little Nismo (May 31, 2002)

Black smoke is is usually fueling rich and seen a lot on gear changes especially in tuned rb engines as well as others. Car runs rich as throttle goes to the boards after a lift. White or blue smoke are bad news. Red or blue smoke should only be used for aerobatics.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes car mapped by Litchfields, much appreciated fellow members, can go to sleep now with a clear head


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

ECutek did an update to get less smoke, so I herd. I'm not sure when yours was mapped or what version of the map you have. It is possibly worth contacting Litchfield about getting the update if you dont have it.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi CD09,

Appreciate your reply, I was one of the first to get updated remap for stage2, however the initial one has a bug in terms of the car hitting 2,500 revs, so maybe I'll get sorted it with the most recent update, which could be related to the black puff of smoke.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Having the valves connected to the turbo inlet pipe won't help either. Sucks smokey gas straight into the turbo, and back through the engine. Keeps crank case pressure down and helps with piston rings to seal. Don't worry.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Appreciate your reply, fellow members here seem to know a hell of lot about GTR's than me, so I'll rest easy. Big Thankyou


----------

